# Padilla 1932 Torpedo Cigar Review - reach high for these



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

discovered these by accident at a yuppie smoke shop, and glad i did. this is one of my favorite blends today. anyone who is not raving about this b...

Read the full review here: Padilla 1932 Torpedo Cigar Review - reach high for these


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love this cigar in any size. It is truly a well balanced cigar that has enough complexity and taste to make anyone smile. I get these in the Churchill size because anything smaller will make me smoke another one right after. One isn't enough of these in a smaller size.


----------

